# Seeking dual citizenship in the UK and Canada



## KatherineM (Apr 27, 2012)

I am currently a US Citizen. I am seeking to become a UK Citizen but I would also like to hold dual citizenship with Canada as Canada has alot to offer in the way of higher education, specifically languages as I am studying to become a linguist and Canada has ALOT of native languages of interest and much to offer in the way of cultural experiences.

What is required to become a citizen of Canada and would it at all be possible to be a citizen of Canada, USA and the UK at the same time?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It is possible to be a citizen of three countries.
To become a Canadian citizen........
This application is for permanent residents of 18 years of age or older who wish to apply for Canadian citizenship. They must:

have lived in Canada for at least three of the four years preceding the date of application,
be able to communicate in English or French (adults 55 years of age or older are exempted), and
have adequate knowledge of Canada and of the responsibilities and privileges of citizenship (adults 55 years of age or older are exempted).
Persons with a criminal record, facing criminal charges or subject to immigration enforcement action may be ineligible for citizenship.

Note: You cannot meet the residence requirements for citizenship without a minimum of 2 years as a permanent resident.


----------



## KatherineM (Apr 27, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> It is possible to be a citizen of three countries.
> To become a Canadian citizen........
> This application is for permanent residents of 18*years of age or older who wish to apply for Canadian citizenship. They must:
> 
> ...


Is there a study guide for the required knowledge of Canada?

How can you get away with living in Canada for 3-4 years if you are not a citizen? Maybe I just don't understand. In the US if you come here and you are not a legal citizen then you are considered an illegal alien and you will get deported.


----------



## slsba5 (Apr 28, 2012)

KatherineM said:


> Is there a study guide for the required knowledge of Canada?
> 
> How can you get away with living in Canada for 3-4 years if you are not a citizen? Maybe I just don't understand. In the US if you come here and you are not a legal citizen then you are considered an illegal alien and you will get deported.


Actually, you can live in a country legally without being a citizen. I was not an American citizen for the first three years I lived here, but I was a permanent resident. The same is true for Canada. You can apply for a Permanent Resident Card, which will allow you to live and work in Canada without limits on how long you stay. I'm not sure what, if any, differences there will be if you want to go to university there.


----------



## KatherineM (Apr 27, 2012)

slsba5 said:


> Actually, you can live in a country legally without being a citizen. I was not an American citizen for the first three years I lived here, but I was a permanent resident. The same is true for Canada. You can apply for a Permanent Resident Card, which will allow you to live and work in Canada without limits on how long you stay. I'm not sure what, if any, differences there will be if you want to go to university there.


I had no idea. That sounds great. I am currently a student however and I would like to transfer so hopefully I can get this squared away.


----------

